# Roof aeriel the best reception



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

What is the best type of roof mounted aeriel to buy for the best reception it doesnt have to be best digital reception but i would like it to be capable of both signals.

I had a status in my caravan but i was not that impressed but it was a older one have they got better?


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Suggest you get a Status 530. We have had one on our last 3 vehicles and have never had a problem. Even get a signal on CC sites that say poor or no reception.
Gets digital if there is a service in the area but obviously you will need a digi box.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rob,

I agree with John, the Status 530/5 is an excellent aerial. It is one of the first add-ons I consider buying, so easy to use and never failed to get a signal.

The only thing you need consider is you will need a cupboard to site the pole in, apart from that, they’re easy to fit and easy to maintain.

MHS…Rob


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

And just to clarify the 530 has a 1 meter pole and reqs a wardrobe to fit it in and the 530/5 has a shorter pole and will as stated fit in most top cupboards I hope i have that the right way round?? and yes top notch arial i went from the flying saucer type to the Status530/5
1000%better
Geo


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Status 530 Aerial*

Hi Rob,

Agree with the others the 530 is a vast improvement on the old one and seems to work well with digibox.

The amplifier box however, despite only being 6 months old packed up on mine but was replaced by Grade UK in Nottingham. I arranged to call in past their factory whilst on holiday recently rather than wait until I got home a couple of weeks later.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Geo said:


> And just to clarify the 530 has a 1 meter pole and reqs a wardrobe to fit it in and the 530/5 has a shorter pole Geo


The 530/5 has the shorter pole and is the most commonly used I believe, the 530/10 is has the longer pole. It can get a little confusing at times. Geo has explained it well and the pictures below show the differences.

MHS...Rob


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi, Our Van has an aerial pictured Here , the picture quality is very good through it, but It's an ugly looking thing! 
Would a 530/5 fit in the same hole if I was to remove and replace, or would I need to start making mouseholes in the roof!

Dave


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Dave looking at yours it would appear that the only hole you may have is for the coax cable, you need a hole for the pole to come thro but it is a very simple job and the fitting kit is very good too, bit of sikaflex 1/2 hr job max
Geo


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

we are going to fit the maxview gazelle aeriel over the weekend. Managed to buy it brand new on Ebay for just £40. Normal price is £80.

Will let you know how it performs

stew


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave
I fitted a Maxview Gazelle on Rocky a few months ago mate, looks the job and works brilliantly. Will easily fit where your existing aerial is as well and no other holes required as there is no pole, it just sits demurely on the roof :lol: :lol: 
We run our Digibox freeview thingy machine from it, and usually within 3-4 minutes it has picked up about 60 - 80 stations and the picture quality is superb. It has an amplifier which really does the business mate, could thoroughly recommend one :lol: :lol: :lol: We also got ours at a bargain price (can't remember how much now :roll: :roll: ) from eBay and the guy is still selling them here http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MAXVIEW-GAZEL...8QQihZ001QQcategoryZ76066QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Go for it Dave

Keith


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Thats good to hear. There was me thinking that its typical, I go and buy a Gazelle and then everyone starts going on about the Status 530 - just my luck. I am buying mine from the same chap

stew


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*TV aerial*

Greetings,

Dave, we had a Maxview 'Omnimax' on the boat and it was ideal, we bought a Skytronics plastic space type and it was useless, when I checked it out I found that the amplifier was faulty, contacted Skytronics twice for a replacement, not heard from them at all as promised, would not recomend them.

Got a new amplifier and the quality was better but not as good as that I could get on the maxview.

Got a Status on the new van. :cheers:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Picked up the Gazelle this afternoon and we have played a bit this evening. Stuffed the ariel through the roof vent and plugged in the 12v booster and the 12v freeview box and press auto tune and there was a lovely picture.

Total cost Gazelle £41 off Ebay, Freeview box £24 from Asdas. 

The area we are in has a poor signal so its looking promising

stew


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*aerial*

Greetings,

Pleased you got sorted Stew and what a price eh? for a complete set up!


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks guys i already have a sat dish in the wardrobe so fitting ariel may be a bit of a problem, the one on a shorter pole looks good as that could fit in a cupboard on the other side of the MH any one got any info on it? is it as good as the long pole?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rob,

If you mean 530/5 (short pole) that is the only one I have ever had (3 of them on various M/H) and it is excellent, I think most go for this one as you do not take up space in the wardrobe, also it’s easier to position on the roof as there are always more small cupboards than wardrobes.

MHS…Rob


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Sorry yes i did mean the status 530/5 do you know how much room i need in a top locker for this aerial?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

well the maxview gazelle is all fitted and working superb - can fully recommend it. Paired with the freeview box as mentioned earlier for just over £60 we have put together a fantastic solution.

Shane did a super job of fitting it, many thanks mate. Just want to know who this new bird he is with is and why did he leave Sally at home :lol: 

stew


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> well the maxview gazelle is all fitted and working superb - can fully recommend it. Paired with the freeview box as mentioned earlier for just over £60 we have put together a fantastic solution.
> 
> ...


That gona get him in trouble :lol: so it was a dirty TV weekend :roll:


----------

